# Breeding question



## cobra (May 11, 2008)

Today I introduced a nest box to my cockatiels.Within a few minutes both went inside the nest box and inspected it. After a min or so they came out. Now they are constantly going in and out of the box. The hen spends relatively more time in the nest box and she chirps softly inside the box. I have put shredded paper inside the box as the nesting material.She is chewing it. Does this mean they are ready to breed or is it just their inquisitiveness?

I am sure one is a male and other a female(A local breeder confirmed it).


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ah...it sounds like they are interested in the nestbox.

Can you post a pix of your pair?

Also, you might want to consider something else for bedding in the nestbox. The shredded paper may not be adequate enough to help hold and maintain proper heat and humidity for the eggs while developing. It could be problematic when the chicks hatch by wrapping around a leg/neck or cutting them.


----------



## cobra (May 11, 2008)

Here is the pic of the pair


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

The best bolster for tiel's nest is sawdust. The pair is very lovely.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thanks...they are a very attractive pair, and they'll give you some very lovely babies. Even though both appear as normal grey birds they can have hidden genes (this is called splits) So if they give you babies that are a different color than the parents that means 1 or both parents were split to another color. 

The fun of breeding is the surprises in the nestbox 

You might want to try some pine shavings in the nestbox...approx 3" deep. About 1/3 of the way down the page: http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other%20birds/?start=all
Is some illus of bedding, and click on the pix for a larger veiw and there is some info about each.

Good luck with your pair, and please keep us posted.


----------



## cobra (May 11, 2008)

Thankyou Nimfa, srtiels.

I came to know from this forum that the female is split to pied(It has white feathers on the back of its head and some below its beak).I dont know about the male. Assuming it as a normal grey can you guess what would their offsprings would be.

I have placed their breeding cage next to budgies flight cage(about 15 feet apart). Budgies make a lot of noise.Does this sound disturb the tiels and also should i cover the cage side facing the budgies flight cage?

I have learnt from the net that it is the male who prepares the nest and them allows the female but in the case of my pair both have entered the nest box and it is the female who spends more time in it. Is it normal?(sorry for the long pos:blush:t)


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

As to pairs: Rule #1...'There are no textbook pairs' No two pairs are exactly alike, and how they are setup, and everything else is 'individual' to each bird. What may be common for most pairs, does not mean that your birds will act the same. 

If the pair has been used to the budgie sounds all along then they may not be a problem. If the pair has not been around the budgie flight then maybe move the pair farther away, or place something between them to act as a vision and sound barrier. 

As to the pair itself, once eggs start to appear there is no need to cover their cage at night if you do. 

Have a night light on at night in the room. This way is something disturbs them they can check out what it was, and go back in the box on the eggs. If they can't see, then they may not go back on the eggs and the eggs can chill and die.


----------



## cobra (May 11, 2008)

Thank you for the quick reply. As for lighting is concerned they are in a large meshed room so they get enough sunlight and air. In the night they have a fair amount of light(from steetlights). I donno whether they are accoustomed to budgies or not, so will try to put a screen between the cages.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ah...it sounds like your room/location is fine for the pair. Take care on the location of your nestbox hole. Have it facing where they can see you enter the room. They'll feel more secure. Make sure it is not facing towards the street, because the flash of headlights may spook them while nesting at night.


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

Cobra, on this link you can read everything about breeding. It's copy protected so...


----------



## cobra (May 11, 2008)

Its nest box entrance is facing the door of our house so it is not a problem. And the problem of the headlights is not a issue as the cages are guarded by the wall of my house.


----------



## cobra (May 11, 2008)

Thank you for the link nimfa. Actually i have done a lot of research before buying the cockatiels( gone through cockatielcottage's articles many a times). But still has ma own doubts lol.


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

cobra said:


> Thank you for the link nimfa. Actually i have done a lot of research before buying the cockatiels( gone through cockatielcottage's articles many a times). But still has ma own doubts lol.


OK than! You're on the right place. Share your doubts with us and we'll try to light it on.


----------



## cobra (May 11, 2008)

Sure i will. Thank you for the fast responces once again. I will keep you folks updated.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The problem I found with the link is that it advises against pine and aspen shavings...YET that is what is pictured in the nestbox and chick photo's. It's is confusing to the reader to read one thing and the pix's used disputes what they say  

From personal experience with lots of pairs and babies the shavings are the best. Parents and babies DO NOT eat the bedding. How it does end up in a chicks crop is when parents are sloppy feeders, and leave food on the chicks beak and head. When the chick rests it's head some small pieces of bedding stick to the beak. When the parent goes to feed the chick this gets shoved in with the food. This can also happen with any type of bedding.


----------



## cockatielcutie (Aug 22, 2009)

cobra said:


> Thank you for the quick reply. As for lighting is concerned they are in a large meshed room so they get enough sunlight and air. In the night they have a fair amount of light(from steetlights). I donno whether they are accoustomed to budgies or not, so will try to put a screen between the cages.



that is perfect, except for one thing you should put a wet cloth on top of the cage to get proper humidity, if they do not get it, the embryos/chicks will die!


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

srtiels said:


> Ah...it sounds like your room/location is fine for the pair. Take care on the location of your nestbox hole. Have it facing where they can see you enter the room. They'll feel more secure. Make sure it is not facing towards the street, because the flash of headlights may spook them while nesting at night.


Ooops, my pair has theirs facing away from where I enter, never thought about that. But obviously it's been ok, we've got atleast 2 fertile eggs, and 2 that are freshly laid 

Best of luck cobra.

PS: I've learned my Cockatiels do best with 2 nestboxes to chose from, with one being higher than the other...entices them to chose the higher one


----------



## cobra (May 11, 2008)

Thankyou. The hen is spending a lot of time in the nestbox. She comes only to eat and for some strechouts. The male frequently visits the nestbox. But i think they are not bonded:wackothough they eat together i havent seen them preening each other or feeding). Anyway i am not in a hurry for them to have chicks. Let they take their own time.


----------

